# Bush Protest: Shoes Thrown At White House, One Arrested



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bush Protest: Shoes Thrown At White House, One Arrested *

_huffingtonpost.com -_ President Bush was given an Iraqi-journalist-style sendoff on his last full day in office Monday, as tourists and demonstrators lobbed shoes, pumps, boots, sandals and Crocs from Pennsylvania Avenue onto the White House lawn.

What a bunch of losers!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Respect the title or rank if not the man! Obviously these assholes never heard of the concept or are just ignorant and can"t comprehend it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

If some people did the same thing when Obama left office, reporters would characterize it as "racist". 

Also, I agree, it shows no class. While I never respected former President Clinton, I wouldn't throw things at him or his home, I still respect the institutions of our country.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats the diff between libs and consevatives, we dont burn our flag or neighborhoods and shit all over our country when things dont go our way.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Interesting how our liberal counterparts are so quickly adopting middle eastern forms of expression. Now if we can only get them to blow themselves up.


That wouldve happened if McCain had won the election...cities would have burned!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That wouldve happened if McCain had won the election...cities would have burned!


hmm may have been worth it... we shall see


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I wait patiently for the day when any former Obama supporter gets fed up with him and sends some shoes his way.

Realistically, we'll probably be waiting awhile, even though it shouldn't take long. I'm not sure if brainwashing can be reversed.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

These a$$holes are just not going to let it go. He's gone. It's over. You have had your way. Now go away, already. Let President Bush retire in peace.


----------

